
An interactive Python profiler - Spiritus
https://github.com/what-studio/profiling
======
jdimov9
Looks awesome, I've been wanting something like this.

Trying to install it from Git, however (as the README suggests) fails, because
Pip can't find click>=4.1 and urwid>=1.2.1.

EDIT: To resolve this, before installing do this:

    
    
      $ pip install git+https://github.com/mitsuhiko/click.git
      $ pip install git+https://github.com/wardi/urwid.git
    

EDIT2: Never mind, was using outdated mirror. Works just fine.

~~~
Spiritus
Strange, are you using any local mirrors or something? Because it should be
available as you can see here:
[https://pypi.python.org/simple/click/](https://pypi.python.org/simple/click/)

~~~
jdimov9
Oh, you're right. Crappy corporate set-up.. Works just fine in the wild.

------
willvarfar
Excellent! If they want to add flamechart-like visualization that would be
excellent. Here's one I made myself back when I was needing to profile some
python:
[http://williamedwardscoder.tumblr.com/post/35134924139/a-nov...](http://williamedwardscoder.tumblr.com/post/35134924139/a-novel-
profiler-for-python)

------
crdoconnor
Does this work with the multiprocessing library?

------
JosephRedfern
Looks great! Is there any impact of both the profiler and the target (or
profilee?) being run under the same interpreter? I'm thinking impacts of the
GIL, specifically...

------
varlock
Would be awesome if it could be used with nosetests. I've just given it a spin
but nosetests seems `overpowering` the profiler.

------
wyldfire
Great contribution!

